
How Twitter is Changing the World of Pro Poker Player - foppr
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/how_twitter_is_changing_the_world_of_professional.php
======
TrevorJ
Is there nothing that Twitter won't drastically change in the eyes of the
media?

~~~
tdavis
Strangely enough, the only thing it has changed for me is that it basically
allows me to SMS people for free via DMs. That's really Twitter's main purpose
for me and I spend all day on a computer. Rather strange that the media thinks
it is going to drastically change _everything_ when an always-on Internet user
like myself fails to see it drastically changing _anything_...

